# Schools around Verona



## Linda Antonsson (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi,
My family is planning to move to Verona or somewhere around that area in 2019. We have to kids that will be aged 15 and 13 by then. They don't speak any Italian and I'm looking at the International School of Verona. It seems very competitive though and my kids are currently in a Rudolf Steiner School so not sure they would fit in there very well.
Any advice of good schools, doesn't have to be in Verona but somewhere between Milan and Verona.
Thank you


----------



## Rydenverona (Oct 18, 2017)

There's a Waldorf school in Verona with classes 0 to 8 which could work out for the younger child. You should all start learning Italian now because a lot of people don't speak English here. Otherwise there is an International School called Aleardo Aleardi
as well for higher education.
Hope that helps.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Rydenverona said:


> There's a Waldorf school in Verona with classes 0 to 8 which could work out for the younger child. You should all start learning Italian now because a lot of people don't speak English here. Otherwise there is an International School called Aleardo Aleardi
> as well for higher education.
> Hope that helps.


There is always the option to throw them in at the deep end so they HAVE to learn Italian by going to a mainstream Italian school, you may find they will learn the language a lot quicker. The idea of an international school is great but sometimes it does hinder language learning.

Just a little controversial view I thought I would throw in :tongue:

Kenzo


----------

